# Anode rod in a bradford white



## plumbum105 (Nov 2, 2011)

New install. 75 gal thru wall 2 weeks old. City water. Homeowner complaining about air in lines in the morning. Bradford said prob hydrogen from defective anode rod


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Wow i cant believe how that rod looks. Thanks for the pic. What suze socket did you use to get it out?


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Use aluminum anode


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't say it was a defective anode rod....
But the magnesium anode rod sure reacted with that stuff you are calling water...:laughing:

I would use an *Aluminum/Zinc/Tin Anode Rod*...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

That's insane! I pulled out a 7 yr old Bradford last week and switched it out for a tankless. I figured this would be a good case subject to tear apart and see how things look. 
Here's a shot of the anode. It's actually 6yrs 4moths old.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Had an anode on a new house causing the rotten egg smell. The water treatment guy told them to cut the anode down to 6". They asked me, I said, " if you still want the smell, and only want that tank to last a year, go ahead". Sanitized the tank and hot lines, installed a zinc anode, haven't heard from them in 6 months.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Had an anode on a new house causing the rotten egg smell. The water treatment guy told them to cut the anode down to 6". They asked me, I said, " if you still want the smell, and only want that tank to last a year, go ahead". Sanitized the tank and hot lines, installed a zinc anode, haven't heard from them in 6 months.


Zinc will definitely not feed bacteria...


----------



## plumbum105 (Nov 2, 2011)

I used an aluminum. Resolved hydrogen overnight.


----------

